# [RISOLTO]Fetch failed  in portage

## oscarandrea

Buon giorno, ho questo problema con tutti i pacchetti che portage prova a scaricare per poi installare, l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è  la news letta qualche giorno fa riguardo il passaggio a python3.6 essendo che questo mi dava qualche problema con dei pacchetti ho deciso di aspettare un po'.

Sapete aiutarmi?

grazie   :Very Happy: 

errore: 

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/portage/util/_async/ForkProcess.py", line 45, in _spawn

    rval = self._run()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildFetcher.py", line 172, in _run

    allow_missing_digests=allow_missing):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/fetch.py", line 767, in fetch

    shutil.copyfile(mirror_file, myfile_path)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/portage/__init__.py", line 250, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/shutil.py", line 120, in copyfile

    with open(src, 'rb') as fsrc:

NotADirectoryError: [Errno 20] Not a directory: b'/usr/share/portage/config/make.globals/gentoolkit-0.4.2.tar.gz'

 * Fetch failed for 'app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.2-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.2-r1/temp/build.log'

```

emerge --info:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/MCaNDFUcpl9Dbn5egAZq/Last edited by oscarandrea on Sun May 27, 2018 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il build.log completo?

Comunque mi fa strano la linea

```
NotADirectoryError: [Errno 20] Not a directory: b'/usr/share/portage/config/make.globals/gentoolkit-0.4.2.tar.gz' 
```

da me /usr/share/portage/config/make.globals e' un file

----------

## oscarandrea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare il build.log completo?
> 
> Comunque mi fa strano la linea
> 
> ```
> ...

 

è il log completo  quello :/

```
[~] sudo cat /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.2-r1/temp/build.log                                                                 14:25:39 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/portage/util/_async/ForkProcess.py", line 45, in _spawn

    rval = self._run()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildFetcher.py", line 172, in _run

    allow_missing_digests=allow_missing):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/fetch.py", line 767, in fetch

    shutil.copyfile(mirror_file, myfile_path)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages/portage/__init__.py", line 250, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.5/shutil.py", line 120, in copyfile

    with open(src, 'rb') as fsrc:

NotADirectoryError: [Errno 20] Not a directory: b'/usr/share/portage/config/make.globals/gentoolkit-0.4.2.tar.gz'

 * Fetch failed for 'app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.2-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.2-r1/temp/build.log'

[~]  
```

----------

## oscarandrea

anche da me è un file, precisamente contiene:

```

[config] cat make.globals                                                                                                                    14:27:52 

# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# System-wide defaults for the Portage system

#            *****************************

#            **  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE  **

# ***************************************************

# **** CHANGES TO make.conf *OVERRIDE* THIS FILE ****

# ***************************************************

# ** Incremental Variables Accumulate Across Files **

# **  USE, CONFIG_*, and FEATURES are incremental  **

# ***************************************************

# When compiler flags are unset, many packages will substitute their own

# implicit flags. For uniformity, use an empty string as the default.

CFLAGS=""

CXXFLAGS=""

LDFLAGS=""

FFLAGS=""

FCFLAGS=""

# Default distfiles mirrors. This rotation has multiple hosts and is reliable.

# Approved by the mirror-admin team.

GENTOO_MIRRORS="/usr/share/portage/config/make.globals"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

# Miscellaneous paths

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

# Temporary build directory

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

# Fetching command (3 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP \"\${URI}\" \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP \"\${URI}\" \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\""

# NOTE: rsync will evaluate quotes embedded inside PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c \"x=\\\${2#ssh://} ; host=\\\${x%%/*} ; port=\\\${host##*:} ; host=\\\${host%:*} ; [[ \\\${host} = \\\${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\\\"ssh \\\${port:+-p\\\${port}} \\\${3}\\\" -avP \\\"\\\${host}:/\\\${x#*/}\\\" \\\"\\\$1\\\"\" rsync \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\" \"\${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}\""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH=${FETCHCOMMAND_SSH}

# NOTE: bash eval is used to evaluate quotes embedded inside PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c \"x=\\\${2#sftp://} ; host=\\\${x%%/*} ; port=\\\${host##*:} ; host=\\\${host%:*} ; [[ \\\${host} = \\\${port} ]] && port= ; eval \\\"declare -a ssh_opts=(\\\${3})\\\" ; exec sftp \\\${port:+-P \\\${port}} \\\"\\\${ssh_opts[@]}\\\" \\\"\\\${host}:/\\\${x#*/}\\\" \\\"\\\$1\\\"\" sftp \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\" \"\${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}\""

# Default user options

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs

          config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks

          fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news

          parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned

          sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs

          unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

# Ignore file collisions in /lib/modules since files inside this directory

# are never unmerged, and therefore collisions must be ignored in order for

# FEATURES=protect-owned to operate smoothly in all cases.

# Ignore file collisions for unowned *.pyo and *.pyc files, this helps during

# transition from compiling python modules in live file system to compiling

# them in src_install() function.

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *\$py.class"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

# By default wait 5 secs before cleaning a package

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

# By default wait 10 secs on an important warning

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

# Automatically clean installed packages after they are updated.

# This option will be removed and forced to yes.

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND="bzip2"

# Don't compress files with these suffixes.

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

# Number of mirrors to try when a downloaded file has an incorrect checksum.

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

# Minimum size of existing file for RESUMECOMMAND to be called.

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

# Number of times 'emerge --sync' will run before giving up.

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

# Number of seconds rsync will wait before timing out.

#RSYNC_TIMEOUT="180"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

# The number of days after the last `emerge --sync` that a warning

# message should be produced.

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

# Executed before emerge exit if FEATURES=clean-logs is enabled.

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find \"\${PORT_LOGDIR}\" -type f ! -name \"summary.log*\" -mtime +7 -delete"

# Minimal CONFIG_PROTECT

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d"

# Disable auto-use

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

# Mode bits for ${WORKDIR} (see ebuild.5).

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

# Some defaults for elog

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for \${PACKAGE} on \${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

# Signing command used by repoman

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key \"\${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}\" --homedir \"\${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}\" \"\${FILE}\""

# btrfs.* attributes are irrelevant, see bug #527636.

# security.* attributes may be special (see bug 461868), but

# security.capability is specifically not excluded (bug 548516).

# system.nfs4_acl attributes are irrelevant, see bug #475496.

# user.* attributes are not supported on tmpfs (bug 640290), but

# user.pax.* is supported with the patch from bug 470644.

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima

   security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler

   user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"

#            *****************************

#            **  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE  **

# ***************************************************

# **** CHANGES TO make.conf *OVERRIDE* THIS FILE ****

# ***************************************************

# ** Incremental Variables Accumulate Across Files **

# **  USE, CONFIG_*, and FEATURES are incremental  **

# ***************************************************

FEATURES="${FEATURES} xattr"

```

----------

## oscarandrea

ho risolto sul forum inglese https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8223312.html#8223312

grazie comunque dell'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non avevo visto la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS

----------

## oscarandrea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non avevo visto la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS

 

in effetti è davvero strano, comunque l'importante è aver risolto  :Smile: 

----------

